# firewire 800 et mini DV



## troflo (14 Avril 2012)

Voilà, je cherche à connecter mon Imac de juillet 2011, avec un port firewire 800 à mon caméscope Canon MVX 40.

Il me faut un câble qui va bien, c'est à dire avec d'un côté une prise firewire 800 et de l'autre une prise mini DV.

Qui peut me dire si ça existe et quelle référence dans ce cas SVP

Merci de vos réponses

Troflo


----------



## fouyas (14 Avril 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/video/firewire800-vers-minidv-257817.html


----------



## troflo (17 Avril 2012)

Merci pour la référence du câble.

Je l'ai reçu ce jour. Je branche. Je lance imovie 11 et ... rien. Il ne me propose que la caméra interne. 

J'ai beau allumer puis redémarer, bien faire attention à me mettre en position lecture sur le caméscope, enfin tout quoi.

Et rien ne fonctionne.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?

Merci de votre aide. Sur le web, il est pourtant dit que le canon MWX 40 est compatible. Je ne comprends pas.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (18 Avril 2012)

Sur un autre site, CAROLPHIL parle d'un problème d'horloge. Voir ses explications via ce lien:
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=220963&hl=
C'est peut-être tout bête hein ? Bonne chance !


----------



## troflo (22 Avril 2012)

Merci pour cette réponse, mais ça n'a rien changé.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une autre idée?

C'est tout de même galère comme histoire.

Troflo


----------



## iDanGener (22 Avril 2012)

troflo a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse, mais ça n'a rien changé.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une autre idée?
> 
> Troflo



Bonjour,

Avec le logiciel AVCVideoCap qui se trouve sur le SDK Firewire d'Apple, tu pourras peut-être récupérer les films de ta caméra

http://download2us.softpedia.com/dl/26fe86271b0f2a79b24392504e292b3b/4f94485d/400001481/mac/Developer-Tools/firewiresdk26.dmg

Daniel


----------

